# Grand Canyon Aug 31



## whip (Oct 23, 2003)

Ann the tripleader is still looking for ladies to even gender equality bonus if you can captain a raft.


----------



## pete choate (Jul 14, 2015)

*Pick me!*

G'day!

I may not be a lady or even a girl for that matter, but I am a young Aussie lad with big dreams of taking on the canyon. I have been trying to score a spot down there for years and years, the closest I've been so far is getting a job as a guide on the Cache La Poudre River for the N-Hemisphere season, which involved flying from New Zealand to partake in. My ulterior motive though was to use the opportunity as a stepping stone to the Canyon. If at all there is any chance of me coming along for the trip I vow to cook/wash/scrub/de-coal/camp clown/ whatever I have to do every night to get a spot on that trip.. 

I know it's a long shot, but so is my dream.

I look forward to hearing from you!!

Pete


----------

